# Cats that don't retract their claws?



## starbar (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi everyone, I've been looking through the forum for a couple of days now on help with my new kitten!! Very helpful tips I've got from you all!

The question above is about my two cats that I got from a rescue centre about 8 years ago. One of them never retracts any of his claws they are all permanently out. I didn't realise this was a problem until I came across (by accident) a website that said that this could be signs of an underlying health condition, so I'm a bit worried now!

Vic doesn't appear to retract any of his claws at all, but his brother Bob retracts his front claws but not his back ones... 

Has anyone seen this before? I think I'm more aware of it at the moment because Vic does not go out as much as his bro and I've noticed that his back claws probably need a little trim, but the rest of them don't appear to be overgrown.

Any advice would be appreciated.


----------



## canuckjill (Jun 25, 2008)

Sorry I can't give any advice. This year my cat stopped retracting her claws but she's almost 16 yrs old so I believe with her its just an age thing....Jill


----------



## magisragis (Feb 10, 2010)

Hi

I had a moggy that could not retract her claws. She was polydactyl and was also dual clawed. So, for each toe she had two claws. It was just a genetic anomalie. After she got out of kittenhood she did manage her claws very well. She learnt to cope with them. She could have had surgery but it would not have been very pleasant and would have been very painfull and it was only for my benefit. She was my witches cat.

Margaret


----------



## doogpoh (Jan 8, 2010)

What breeds are they i know siamese cats don't retract there back claws and there front ones only a bit. is it possible your cat has siamese in him?


----------



## starbar (Feb 12, 2010)

I dont think they are any particular breed. Both jet black, but getting the odd gray hair here and there now!! 

They are about 10 years old now, but their claws have always been like that since I got them 8 years ago. The only information the rescue place had about them was that their previous owners had been evicted and had abandoned them.  And that they had to rehomed together. Vic needs Bob, rather than the other way round.

Vic the one who none of his claws retract, has severe abondonment issues!! Doesn't like to be left alone at all, not cat like at all from my experience of cats!


----------



## thedeans (Apr 8, 2009)

my oldie doesn't retract hers either and kept getting stuck in the carpet - so I trim them for her with clippers - this can only be done on indoor cats thou as they can't climb once they are clipped as they can't "dig" in to things to get out of the way of danger - Might just be worth mentioning to your vet at next check up


----------



## starbar (Feb 12, 2010)

Yeah, I will. Can they just have the back ones done? Vic does occasionally go out, but they are so long on the back ones now that I can hear him clip clopping round the house. I've got laminate floors, but I'm sure they aren't supposed to be as long as that, the front ones aren't quite as bad. 
But he does dig on the back door rug and the last scratching post he had before he broke it, to sort them out!

Wouldn't want to do it though if its going to cause him problems even if he limits himself to only 15 minutes of outside time a day. 

I'm wondering now if the non retracting claws are the reason why he has always been so clumsy!! We've always called him a "dog-cat" cos he seems to have no grace or ability to judge distance, falls off window ledges, roofs etc.


----------

